

California Coastal Records: Aerial photographic survey of California Coastline - jhedwards
http://www.californiacoastline.org/

======
chmars
I will forever connect 'California coast' to the Streisand effect! :)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Streisand_effect)

~~~
Natsu
EDIT: Found 'em - [http://www.californiacoastline.org/cgi-
bin/image.cgi?image=2...](http://www.californiacoastline.org/cgi-
bin/image.cgi?image=201309517&mode=sequential&flags=0&year=2013)

------
PaulHoule
Now this is the proof that Los Angelinos are insane

[http://www.californiacoastline.org/cgi-
bin/image.cgi?image=2...](http://www.californiacoastline.org/cgi-
bin/image.cgi?image=200802881&mode=sequential&flags=0&year=2008)

~~~
mturmon
Your photo is a stone's throw from the well-known "Sunken City" in San Pedro
(a neighborhood of LA). If you go two photographs northward, you can see a
nice view of the remains of a sudden subsidence event in 1929.

There are still remains of roads, sidewalks, and other infrastructure. It's
now a pretty well-known hiking spot, although you're formally not supposed to
go there:

[http://www.welikela.com/sunken-city-san-pedro-hidden-l-a-
adv...](http://www.welikela.com/sunken-city-san-pedro-hidden-l-a-adventure/)

The land was moving as much as 11 inches per day, but most houses were able to
be moved before they were destroyed.

So many of the houses along the Pacific coast were built before the geologic
truth was known/admitted.

~~~
brockwhittaker
With the insurance these homeowners probably have, they may be pretty happy to
see their houses slide into the ocean.

------
sleighboy
Washington state has this, with a historical option as well.
[https://fortress.wa.gov/ecy/coastalatlas/tools/ShorePhotos.a...](https://fortress.wa.gov/ecy/coastalatlas/tools/ShorePhotos.aspx)

~~~
JoblessWonder
If you click on "Time Comparison" you can see images from older datasets.

One interesting thing is that the California Coastal Project isn't funded by
the state (as far as I know.) Just one guy, his wife, and his passion project.
I like the fact that Washington State seems to be funding its own project.

------
_fs
How is this legal under california law?
[http://www.californiacoastline.org/cgi-
bin/image.cgi?image=2...](http://www.californiacoastline.org/cgi-
bin/image.cgi?image=201312418&mode=sequential&flags=0&year=current)

~~~
JoblessWonder
Are you talking about the wall in the center/right portion? I'd assume it was
built a long time ago as a safety measure to keep people from getting
stranding in the beach/cave and they haven't taken it down. Just a guess
though.

------
a3n
I can see my (childhood) house from there.

